# Julep Nail Polish Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Nail polish in "Meryl."  More photos & swatches here. 

  	I know there is a general nail polishes thread, but I think making threads for individual nail polish brands will make searching for readers a lot easier.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Nail polish in "Oscar."  More photos & swatches here.


----------

